# Free mini pump



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Apr 2021)

A free BETO mini pump with bottle cage bracket.
With pressure gauge. Suitable for Presta or Schraeder valves.
Worked fine last time I used it.
You pay postage.


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Apr 2021)

What’s the maxi PSI it does? If it’s over 100psi can I have it please?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Apr 2021)

Gauge says 120psi


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Apr 2021)

Looks like 100psi is the safe limit for that pump given anything above is red. I think I will pass and offer it up to another Ccer.


----------

